# How long does it normally take to get a homeschool license in the US?



## sunaynaprasad (Jul 15, 2015)

My MC's guardian is considering to homeschool her due to her uncontrollable magic powers. I tried to see how long it would take to get a homeschooling license, but couldn't find anything regarding that. My story is set in fall 2010 Ohio, by the way. I know that parents or guardians have to notify the superintendent and the district can choose to either accept or reject the request. But if anyone has been home-schooled, does it to their kids, or knows other who do or had that, then that would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 15, 2015)

This is not an answer, but in Texas, there is free, online school for grades K-12. it's at k12.com -- I don't know if it would suit what your character is trying to accomplish.


----------



## McJibbles (Jul 15, 2015)

In Texas, homeschooling your children is totally in your hands too. Your parents don't *have* to teach you anything. 
Parents simply send a letter to the school along the lines of I'm homeschooling and then you do whatever you want.

Have them move to Texas.


Source: former homeschooler


----------



## InstituteMan (Jul 15, 2015)

It varies a LOT from state to state. In many (probably most) no license is needed. I'm not familiar with Ohio's laws in the topic, but I do know there are resources online that might help. PM me if have trouble locating them. I've looked that kind of info up before, and I can probably at least point you in the right direction if it would help.


----------

